# photo gloat.......maybe for me



## laurie sullivan (Apr 28, 2007)

i have a 35mm nikon f2000 and have had if for years. i love that camera. well, today, i bought my first DSLR. i bought the Nikon D50. now i can use all my old lens on my new camera. all i can say is WOW. i've got a light box, i can now get the pictures of my pens the way they should be photographed.

laurie


----------



## fiferb (Apr 28, 2007)

No proof without the pictures.[}][]


----------



## stevers (Apr 29, 2007)

Pictures Laurie, pictures!!


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Apr 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laurie sullivan_
> <br />i have a 35mm nikon f2000 and have had if for years. i love that camera. well, today, i bought my first DSLR. i bought the Nikon D50. now i can use all my old lens on my new camera. all i can say is WOW. i've got a light box, i can now get the pictures of my pens the way they should be photographed.
> 
> laurie



Of all my lenses for my Nikons, of the Nikon/Nikor lenses I like the 100mm as the best all around lens.  After that I found I kept a Sigma 50mm AF Macro on one of the bodies at all times.  Man that is a fast lens.

But alas being a ludite I only bought a little Canon A510 last year to try out digital without spending a fortune.  Plus I am still not convinced that digital will be around that long. []

.


----------



## laurie sullivan (Apr 29, 2007)

hey guys, pictures you will get. i just bought it yesterday. i did shoot this while trying to understand all it can do. 

i do agree with you Glass Scratcher. i'm a film diehard.







her name is abbey

laurie


----------



## denoto (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey Folks!
Just picked up the Nikon D80, had an investment of lenses from my 35mm. This camera accepts all my old lenses. Still playing around with it, learning the features. Boy some of the pictures I took so far are incrediable.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Apr 29, 2007)

Dennis, I just got a D80 about a month ago and am still learning how to use it!  I like how it takes pictures so fast for a digital camera.  Most of my old lenses work.  I have a 2gig card that is setup to hold 1000 pictures.  Default is 500.  Max is about 3000!   Here is a link I highly recommend.  http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/d80.htm.  Have fun!  Kirk[8D]


----------



## denoto (Apr 29, 2007)

Kirk,
Thanks for the info.
Here is a picture I just took.
It's a close up of a Mrytle Burl pen.



<br />


----------



## jkirkb94 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a light tent on order and will eventually be using it for my pix.  I have an old macro lens that I'll try. Just need to find some props and backgrounds.  Great looking wood!  Kirk[8D]


----------

